
Gartner analyst predicts the demise of the mouse in 3-5 years - echair
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7508842.stm
======
gaius
Is there a website anywhere that tracks what Gartner (et al) predict and what
actually happens?

At least Wired are consistent. A cover story predicts the technology is doomed
:-)

